# Lunar Registry?



## dwndrgn (Feb 20, 2004)

I wasn't sure where to put this since I can't tell if it is legit or not...take a peek and see what you think.

http://www.lunarregistry.com


----------



## Amidala (Feb 20, 2004)

In my *opinion*  
I don't see these things as working out, I mean how can you own a part of the moon anyway next they will be selling off bits of the galaxy though to be fair I have named a star after my parents and I know the star will be referred to by co ordinates on maps and stuff but its a nice centiment  
But the moon?
Not too sure I would buy an acre anyway


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 20, 2004)

They're even having a giveaway for some land on the moon.  Anyone know if this is possible?  I've no idea if anyone can own portions of the moon, much less who they would buy it from.  Funky.  If it's a scam, it's an interesting one at least!


----------



## riffraff (Feb 20, 2004)

who owns the moon anyway?  does anybody own it? I know the americans got there first, but isn't it like Antarctica- neutral ground for study.


----------



## JayJay (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey, I know a lot about these guys. They're actually a pretty cool organization. They pay for scholarships (my nephew at Georgia Inst of Tech got a big scholarship from them -- that's how I know about them), and they contribute money to space-exploration projects. They also once got the Intl Astronomical Union to remove the name of a Nazi war criminal from one of their craters.

http://www.lunarrepublic.com/news/media_080902_eppinger.shtml

Basically, this is how it works. You buy a "land claim" from them. They put a chunk of that money in a bank account. When that account gets big enough, they partner with a private company that wishes to land on the moon. In exchange for the money, the partner agrees to honor the land claims. In some ways its kinda like the old American west. So yeah, the whole thing is contingent upon them finding a partner ... but at least they're not a scam like that Dennis Hope jerk from the lunar embassy who thinks he owns the moon because he says so.  

http://www.geocities.com/moonsayles/

That guy is a scam artist. Lunar registry on the other hand looks legit. At least my nephew (with the smaller student loan thanks to them) thinks so!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 23, 2004)

Well this seems to explain the legality of it: http://www.lunarregistry.com/info/legal.shtml

It still seems like a lot of moonshine to me...


----------



## The Go Go Juice (Apr 3, 2019)

I’ve looked into these guys before. I don’t trust them. Lunar Registry looks to be super fake, that Jay Jay answer above sounds like a total fake entry, probably works for lunar registry. I doubt any of them can really sell the moon.  If you are really interested look for whichever company was the first with the idea. Worse case scenario you end up with this generations “pet rock”.


----------



## Lumens (Apr 3, 2019)

I'd like to buy land on the sun instead. I think it will have a bright future.

Edit: Necro thread revival deluxe.


----------

